#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [其他] [少許恐怖](2/6/2011新加內容)神奇寶貝黑版傳說

## Dingz

略為恐怖注意！！！！

6/2/2011 新增紫苑鎮綜合症The Lavender Town Syndrome，在第9樓

小鼠無意間在外國網站找到這個傳說，看起來很有趣，所以想和大家分享一下(覺得有趣，你變態的嗎-_-?)

原post link：
http://tinycartridge.com/post/866743...y-pokemon-hack
(文字版)

youtube NDS 電子小說版(有圖)(推薦) ：
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGtpgD8fgW4&feature=related[/youtube]
(會英文的獸大推薦看這個，但不要晚上自己一個看就是了-_-)
(看這個與下面的翻譯一起服用效果一流)

紫苑鎮(Lavender Town)的愧異音樂：
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2iLnTR9V8&feature=related[/youtube]
(8:50會出象型字幕leave now 之後曲目開始崩壞…)

以下是小鼠把youtube NDS電子小說版翻譯的中文版，應該是第一個中文版…不說廢話了，慢慢看吧~~~

(p.s.歡迎轉貼，但要標明出處，如不想標明出處，請先通知小鼠)

我無意中發現這個令人不安的故事，一個不太起眼的神奇寶貝的盜版。我認為這個傳說是源於 4chan，所以我也不知道這個傳說是否確實存在。它可能是假的，但它仍然是一個有趣的故事！

以下是傳說內容：

我是一個喜歡收藏神奇寶貝遊戲的人。我不僅收集一般的神奇寶貝盒帶如鑽石版及翡翠版，混沌版等，什至盜版的神奇寶貝盒帶也有收藏。我入手盒帶的地方通常在當舖，商場，跳蚤市場等等地方。

盜版的神奇寶貝盒帶通常不能運作，即使可玩，但也因盒帶質量差使內容變得怪怪的，但也讓他們變得幽默有趣。
(p.s.有趣嗎，小鼠不覺得有趣就是了-_-)

大部分我買了的合帶也可以在網上找到它的資料，但是有一個，在網上就是找不到它的資料。我約在五年前在跳蚤市場買到這合帶。

這是那合帶的外貌，希望有人認出它。很不幸的是，當兩年前搬屋時，我遺失掉了合帶，所以我不能為您提供遊戲螢幕截圖，抱歉。


一開始遊戲就是大家熟悉的任天堂logo和耿鬼介紹紅版和藍版的畫面。不過，「按下啟動」的畫面有少許改變。主角還在，不過主角身旁沒有神奇寶貝出現。還有，原本寫有紅版/藍版的地方也變成「黑版(black version)」。

當選擇「新遊戲」後，我們的橡樹教授又出現啦，很明顯地，基本上是神奇寶貝紅版。

在選擇你的精靈球後，如果你查看你的神奇寶貝，你除了會有奇異種子，小火龍或車里龜外，你會發多了另一隻神奇寶貝；「鬼(GHOST)」。

這隻神奇寶貝為一級。它基本上就是紫苑鎮(Lavender Town)出現那隻鬼。它有一個攻擊 「詛咒」。之後的新版本是有這攻擊指令啊，但是這攻擊指令並不存在於第1代，看來這是黑客亂加的。

一般的神奇寶貝無法攻擊到它 - 只會說他們不敢移動。當用了攻擊指令「詛咒」後，屏幕將會變成為黑色。還會聽到神奇寶貝被打敗時的哭聲，不過哭聲被扭曲了，比正常的低音很多。之後戰鬥畫面重新出現，而敵方的神奇寶貝也…不見了?!。如果是在對訓練員使用，他們會少了一個精靈球。

言下之意是，神奇寶貝掛了……

還有更奇怪的是，在擊敗了訓練員，看到「主角收到200元，贏了！」後，戰鬥指令將再次出現。如果您選擇「Run」，戰鬥將會結束。您也可以選擇「詛咒」。如果真的用了詛咒，返回大地圖後，訓練員不見了。離開和再進入該地區，之前訓練員的位置將被替換成一個墓碑…就像那些在紫苑塔(Lavender Tower)的一樣。

這個「詛咒」並非在所有情況下可用。它對鬼系的神奇寶貝失效。如果用來對付你要「見多幾面」的訓練員，例如你的競爭對手或喬瓦尼，也都會失效。不過，在最後一戰時可以對他們使用就是了。

我猜想這是一個噱頭，讓您可使用以前不能捉到的「鬼」。而且因為「詛咒」使遊戲變得太簡單，我基本上整個遊戲也不用它。

遊戲在打敗了四大天王後改變了不少。看完了名人堂，這包括「鬼」和一堆低等級的神奇寶貝。之後，畫面切到黑色，出現了一個對話方框：「許多年以後 ...」。然後，場地轉移到紫苑塔(Lavender Tower)。一位老人站著，看著墓碑。然後你意識到這人就是主角；你自己。

那老頭只有正常一半的步行速度。你不再有任何神奇寶貝，甚至沒有「鬼」。全世界都是空的，沒有任何人。可是，被你詛咒的訓練員墓碑仍在。

你可以去大地圖的任何地方。可是不管你在哪裡，紫苑鎮(Lavender Town)的音樂也不停的無限循環。徘徊了一會兒後，我發現，如果經過地鼠洞(Diglett's Cave)，以前有個灌木叢檔着去路，現在可以通過了，讓你可以提早返回到主角家。
(p.s.如果你像小鼠膽生毛的，可以點上面紫苑鎮的愧異音樂一面看一面聽XD)

當你返回主角家，並確切的站在一開始遊戲的那格上，屏幕將慢慢變成黑色。

然後，屏幕出現一隻綠毛蟲，之後是一隻獨角蟲，再來是一隻波波。我很快意識到，之後出現的小拉達至到水箭龜，這些神奇寶貝，我都曾經「詛咒」了他們。
再來出現的是訓練員。有短褲男孩(Youngster)，接著是捕蟲少年(Bug Catcher)……等等。這都是被我「詛咒」過的訓練員。

在整個出場次序列中，紫苑鎮的音樂響過不停，但它會慢慢的越變越低音囧。如果你的競爭對手出現時，還會多了一點惡魔的隆隆聲。
(p.s.youtube NDS 電子小說版2:42有那個越變越低音的)

屏幕又切入黑色。一陣子後，戰鬥畫面突然出現；主角的訓練員圖像變成一個老人，就是那個教你如何捕捉神奇寶貝，出現在常磐市(Viridian City)的老人。

「鬼」出現在另一邊，對話框出現說：「鬼想要戰鬥！」。

你不能使用物品，而你又沒有神奇寶貝。如果你想跑，你也無法逃脫。唯一的選擇的是「戰鬥」。

使用指令「戰鬥」老頭會使用出奮鬥。可是對鬼沒效，而且會減你一點HP。當到「鬼」的攻擊回合，它只會簡單地說：「...」。最後，當您的HP達到了一個臨界點時，「鬼」就會使用「詛咒」。

屏幕最後一次切入黑色。

無論您如何不停按，你永遠也停留在這個黑色畫面。你唯一能做的就是把遊戲關掉。當你再次開啟遊戲後，「新遊戲」是唯一的選擇；遊戲存檔已被自動刪除了。

我將這個「改版」神奇寶貝通關了N次，每次都是以上的結局。有好幾次我沒有使用「鬼」，反正也不能踢它走。在這種情況下，它沒有了神奇寶貝及訓練員的出場次序列，只是立刻跳到「與鬼的戰鬥」。

我不明白創作者的道背後動機是什麼。這個「改版」沒有被大量分發，因此作者大概不是為了金錢利益。這是個非常出色的「改版」神奇寶貝。

看來他是想傳達一個信息。我不能完全確定是什麼；死亡的必然性？它是無意義的？也許他只是想將死亡和黑暗病態原素注入到一個小孩子遊戲中。無論如何，這小孩子的遊戲也使我思考起來，也讓我想哭了。

你們不覺得神奇寶貝好像被過份保護嗎？神奇寶貝是武器，但也是你的朋友。牠們至死忠心，為你戰鬥到最後一秒，但牠們長青不死。牠們常在神奇寶貝中心精力旺盛的等待你，準備好和你一起冒險。

牠們有點像任天狗，永遠不會長大，保持可愛、純真、好玩。你可以關懷牠，和牠玩樂。但牠們永遠也不會有一個我們要面對的問題──老化。一個人類道德觀上的詛咒。

也許，這個「改版」神奇寶貝是用來嚇小孩子，但他們總會有一天問：「神奇寶貝會死掉嗎？」。

也許，就是這個論點，給各位玩家思考「神奇寶貝死掉後會甚樣？」。

也許，這個就是最恐怖的地方。鬼的詛咒是真的，我們都被詛咒了。

如果我們死了後會是甚樣的？

記得我之前說那盒帶不見了？這不是完全正確。

我並沒有說謊。而是我賣了給一個在跳蚤市場的人，所以我現在真的沒有了那盒帶了。

在賣這一盒帶之前的一日，我如常地玩這盒帶的最後一次，我如常地完成遊戲，去到最後一部分，畫面變黑時，我準備關上Gameboy，可是突然間有電話。所以，我放下Gameboy，然後行了出房間講電話去，談了約15分鐘左右。

正當我談天完後，我聽到有點聲音在我的房間傳出。

我返回房間，看到點東西出現在 Gameboy的畫面上。我有點興奮，因為又發現了這「改版」的祕密。我把Gameboy拿上手。

首先，畫面出現左兩道紅光

然後，只出現了四個字。

It read……

GHOST curse you，yopyop

 :jcdragon-shock:   :jcdragon-QQ:  

之後作者加入一段說明：
只是想弄清楚事情，我不明白什麼是yopyop，直至到我打開flashcart。yopyop應該是NDS 的用戶名稱，因此我之前不知道如何在NDS模擬器設定用戶名稱，它給了默認名稱叫yopyop。引起你的誤會在此說聲sorry。
(p.s.所以這個就是NDS的電子小說鬼故嗎-_-?)

自己讀後感：
果然是一場精心策劃的都市傳說。就盒帶的包裝而言，確是給人一種難以言喻的壓抑。加上已經收改的遊戲內容──爆機後的老伯、無故的bugs，會令人聯上起鬼神之說，增加遊戲本身的魅力。

如果各位獸大覺得有趣(恐佈?)，可以在這裡放下5個大洋，作為對小鼠的一點支持^^，翻譯到快要死掉了QQ

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

自己讀後感：
果然是一場精心策劃的都市傳說。就盒帶的包裝而言，確是給人一種難以言喻的壓抑。加上已經收改的遊戲內容──爆機後的老伯、無故的bugs，會令人聯上起鬼神之說，增加遊戲本身的魅力。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

雖然青背不玩gb所以不太知道
丁丁鼠說的是什麼
但看起來好像是
某種gb恐怖傳說之類的

----------


## 野狼1991

這讓我想到一個已經出現的都是傳說
陪伴久時的"惡魔獵人"的但丁變成黑髮的混混
當時引發一陣反彈聲浪
最後只有這樣的結果
"他只是個宣傳,如果你認真就表示你輸了!'
(1991被咬爛

如果玩到那款版本我一定會認為只是想唬人的改版,
完全不會想那麼多(抓
我甚至會認為這樣改得很好玩(耶耶!?
只能說作者真的想很多,
但對於後面的文字,我認為修唬爛(再被咬

不過之前也有聽說隱藏的"黑""白"版
但沒聽說那麼恐怖XD
應該真的只是都市傳說吧XD

畫說以前玩紅粄時最喜歡幽靈鎮了(笑
尤其是被火箭隊佔領時的迷宮狀我真的好愛喔!!(耶!?
還有那個很令人印象深刻的背景音樂XDDDD
然後走那山洞時我都不用閃光,都是開大聲音來聽是否有走到撞牆
其實現在回想,我當時這樣玩也真的很威(喂喂


在此也感謝小鼠幫忙翻譯與分享

----------


## 迷龍

看到黑板當下只有一個反應：嗯？是bw嗎？

讀到背後毛毛的是怎樣，好可怕  :penguin_em21:

----------


## 亮羽

先題外一下
野狼1991說的devil may cry
我也很在意
不過黑髮混混麼方面來說還不算太糟
不過算了這不是重點
作者應該是黑暗迷
把殘忍現實套進幻想裡
不過真的蠻恐怖的
尤其是整個世界都空的
然後老了
不過事實上我沒在玩神奇寶貝的(打飛)

----------


## wingwolf

第一反應BW+1

沒想到PM遊戲還有那麽有趣的傳說
這個改版還真是強大啊
非常生動的說明了生命都是會死掉的（喂）

合帶外觀的設計和遊戲的設計都好有趣
這鬼，不是鬼係PM，還真是鬼啊
通關後的劇情也相當有深度的感覺
心裏毛毛的~~~~~

感謝Dingz的翻譯和分享
真的是很有趣的都市傳說  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 冥獄o玥

相較於其他版，黑版多了些意涵
感覺上，這版不太是拿來玩的...
比較像那種..能引發深思的黑色童話..
從故事開始，慢慢思考到現實生活中

基本上..我不常接觸神奇寶貝系列的遊戲
不過看了看，覺得這版好像滿有趣的(?
感謝小鼠的分享XD~
翻譯這工作真的是很辛苦的

----------


## qaswqa772

第一反應BW+2

其實很好奇那個鬼長什麼樣子…

能把神奇寶貝改成這樣子，說不定在某方面來說是天才？

一直覺得薰衣草鎮的配樂是經典XDDD，不過8：50之後的聲音真的嚇到我了TAT

----------


## Dingz

難得各位獸大對這個傳說有興趣，小鼠又在網上找更多有關這個傳說並翻譯給大家~~

*出處：*
http://www.rickey.org/?p=43703 

小鼠有在巴哈發這篇，其實看獸獸們及人類們的回覆也是很有趣啊~~如果有時間，去看看他們的回文吧~~
http://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?bsn=...=60808&tnum=21

*紫苑鎮綜合症The Lavender Town Syndrome：*
「日本1996年2月27日，在神奇寶貝紅/綠發售後數日，突然有10-15歲年齡組群的人相繼大量死亡。」...讓人毛骨悚然。 

先來聽一下這個「紫苑鎮音調」(Lavender Town Tone)；好像只有十多歲的青少年和兒童才可以聽到這特定的「音調」，成年人是聽不到的。
http://www.youtube.com/watchv=m14Hj4...layer_embedded
(p.s.這個是在原版紅/綠，由鎮外走入紫苑鎮時的音樂)

*概述：*
這個涉及全國各地一連串離奇醫療病例和死亡的「紫苑鎮音調」傳說是和「口袋怪物」（神奇寶貝）系列遊戲有關，特別是最先發售的紅版及綠版。

我們對這些事聞所未聞，是由於它受到京都內務府的對公司信息披露法保護。但還是有人走漏風聲，那些人其中包括關內直（Seki Uchitada），伊勢満朝（Ise Mitsutomo）和佐藤治情（Satou Harue）。還要特別感謝安藤景忠（Andou Kagetada）提供圖像和動畫GIF檔案。

而這篇分析也會提及其他常和「紫苑鎮音調」混淆的現象。它們有「白色鬼手」(White Hand Sprite)，「鬼動畫」(Ghost Animation)和「活埋人型」(buried alive model)。

*遊戲的歷史：*
第一個「紫苑鎮音調」和相關事件的報告是在神奇寶貝紅綠版發售後數個月後收到的。這個遊戲在年齡層七至十二的兒童廣受歡迎。毫無疑問，為什麼「紫苑鎮音調」能做成嚴重的影響。

在遊戲中，玩家扮演的角色是「訓練員」，其任務是捕捉，馴養和訓練所謂的「口袋怪獸」，用來和其他對手戰鬥。

這個遊戲，以及之後的「神奇寶貝金銀版」，以至它的動畫、漫畫、公仔玩偶、卡片遊戲和家用遊戲機的遊戲為任天堂公司帶來了數十億美元的專營權收入。

在遊戲過程中，主角來到一個細小而偏僻的地方叫「紫苑鎮」（シオンタウン）(Lavender Town)。這個鎮是遊戲其中一個最小的村落（別一個是主角自家的鎮），相比起遊戲中的其他城市，它只有極少數的服務提供給訓練員。

可是這個平淡無奇的紫苑鎮也有它特別的一面。它有「神奇寶貝塔」（ポケモンタワー）(Pok

----------


## wingwolf

好贊，感謝Dingz再分享了一個同樣很刺激的傳說XD
雖然小時候玩過紅版，但是在塔裏好像沒有什麽特別的感覺
還是說只是原版（最初的日文版）才會造成這樣的嚴重問題？
這個讓人心裏更是毛毛的啊~~~~~
真的，這種東西給小孩玩，太危險了啊……

話說DA上的那個圖，我打不開呢……

來補充圖：

白色鬼手





鬼





活埋人型




來源： http://kami-sama-sensei.deviantart.com/

*遊戲截圖！*

開始畫面





老人和鬼的戰鬥！





鬼的戰鬥指示


話說爲什麽是血翼？    
    


鬼的Stat




來源： http://dabridge.deviantart.com/

發現DA上有一個相關Group：
http://pokemoncreepy-pasta.deviantart.com/

果然看起來都很刺激XDD（誤）

話說好像還有一個和這個黑版齊名的銀版改版
同樣很驚悚

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

不知道為什麼...這篇文章看了有點毛毛的@@..
可是音樂好好聽 (欸?

剛聽到的時候有點嚇到....後來就習慣了

是說看了讓獥毛骨悚然

還好獥沒有在玩神奇寶貝...(汗)

謝謝大大的翻譯OwO~

----------


## 迷龍

喔喔喔喔(翻桌)
迷龍我超怕鬼故事啊~~~

是說，改版的製作小組，真的是神經病哪，連我這個年紀的人看了都會毛毛的東西，更何況是兒童(汗)

紫苑鎮嗎，迷龍我只有玩過重製版的火紅、綠葉，好像也有這麼一個地圖。
不過背景音樂跟我在這裡聽到的紫苑鎮音調已有很大不同，應該是改掉了吧XD"

其實回想起來，PM系列每一代都有類似紫苑鎮神奇寶貝塔的地圖耶！製作群還沒學乖嗎？囧

----------


## Silver．Tain

有關於每一代神奇寶貝系列當中的鬼塔

初代：紫苑鎮的鬼塔(主要劇情是與鬼斯和鬼斯通有關)
(主要出沒的PM：鬼斯、鬼斯通)

金銀：燒焦塔(裡頭敘述著戰死的神奇寶貝化為三神獸的劇情)
PS:在金銀當中燒焦塔不一定只遇見幽靈系的類型，只要是晚上幽靈系哪裡都遇的到

三色寶石：送神山(日落山，主要劇情敘述水鑑隊與火岩隊的戰鬥有關)
(主要出沒PM：洞內 怨影娃娃、夜骷髏 送神山頂：怨影娃娃、夜骷髏、風鈴鈴)

鑽石珍珠：百代森林洋館(敘述由洛托姆入侵洋館內的電器產品惡作劇，另外的官方劇情據說與達克萊依有關)
(主要出沒PM：鬼斯 全破一次後晚上八點到早上前上二樓有電視機房間可以遇見洛托姆，白金版不用全破)
另外的是209號道路右上的一座小塔，裡頭也都是神奇寶貝的墳墓，有很多訓練家(主要劇情不明，但聽說與幽靈道館的梅莉莎小姐有關)
(主要出沒PM：鬼斯、超音蝠  鑽石會多黑暗鴉  珍珠會多夢妖  白金會多夜骷髏)

黑白：飛行系的道館上方道路的某座塔(劇情主要是到館訓練家與主角之間的對話，全破之後再來會由聯盟冠軍出現顯示某段劇情)
(主要出現PM：燭火鬼、力格雷)

以上只是每一代當中有關幽靈劇情的簡介
不過說真的...真要比起來的確是初代的最使人毛骨悚然@.@
老實說其實我第一次完初代時遇到的鬼也完全不懂其中的涵義，後來才發現那是鬼斯的惡作劇
聽說初代的劇情三樓的塔被安插的鬼是某劇情人物的母親，他會化身為嘎啦嘎啦((咦?  難怪後面的火紅葉綠怎麼弄都是母的....

看過丁丁給的介紹真的不時一陣陣的發冷...
雖然說改編遊戲，但是我更覺得其中的涵義不止如此
如果只是想知道現實與死亡的意義，又何必多出個像殭屍一樣的角色?

題外話...除了金銀的遊戲劇情以外其他我大概都知道XD

----------


## 痕‧風狼

好可怕....嚇到了= =...配著音樂聽
(音樂8:50那裏我真得嚇到了= =
本來不到5分鐘就看玩了  結果音樂沒關 跑去看別的網頁
結果......(嚇到腳去踹到桌子....
看玩之後....(我怕我晚上睡不著覺怎麼辦....

----------


## 痕‧風狼

嗚嗚嗚...痕...昨天作惡夢.....
------------------------
在夢裡...我就像是掉到異次元空間一樣....
4周...上下左右前面後面....都只有看似詭異形狀  線條..  有點紫色漸層的樣子..顏色微亮
感覺就像是到了一個空無一物的世界  只有4周看似影無止境的世界....
坐著...我知道自己坐著   前面浮現出一個螢幕  對!!  只有螢幕...
撥出了那個音樂的影片..(全螢幕喔-.-!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2iL...layer_embedded
音樂很大聲...但是..書桌 主機 音響  都沒有  椅子也沒有  
但是我知道我自己坐著  我摸的到桌子.....
聲音很大...但是4周空無一物...音樂的詭異氣氛...讓我整個人快崩潰了
好可怕..真的好可怕....
我抱著自己的頭  嗚住耳朵  閉上眼睛   倒到桌子上....可是腦中卻一直浮現出音樂的畫面
........一直到影片撥完  音樂結束  我才醒來..
我估計我大約11點50左右睡著的....
醒來時.....時間   12:00點整......
我好怕......
這影片..真的好恐怖...本來覺得還有  挺多有點毛毛的感覺
經過昨天..我真的嚇到了..

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

囧
聽完後
只是感覺毛毛的
重點是....本獸是邊看物理邊聽@@
感覺還好的說........

大概是DNF鬼泣玩習慣哩
鬼泣整個感覺就是很陰~

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

最新版的神奇寶貝
不就是黑版白版嗎  :wuf_e_cry:  
以前我玩紅版也沒這感覺呀
現在一說感覺很可怕= =
也沒有看到主角被拖入的場景!!

----------

